# JLabel positionieren



## Gast (15. Mai 2008)

hallo ich habe ein problem...
ich kann nichtmals die Position der schrift verändern
hönnte mir bitte jemand helfen???


Das ist mein Program:


import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.JButton;


public class Elf {
    public static void main(String[] args) {

        JFrame fenster = new JFrame("-={ElfmeterSchießen}=-");


        fenster.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);


        JLabel label1 = new JLabel("oOo");
        label1.setLocation(0,500);
        fenster.getContentPane().add(label1);




        fenster.getContentPane().setBackground (Color.green);
        fenster.setLocation(250,250); 
        fenster.setSize(300, 500);  
        fenster.setVisible(true); 

    }
}


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

*geteilt*
Normalerweise werden Komponenten nicht händisch platziert, sondern vom LayoutManager positioniert (das ist einfacher und flexibler).
Wenn du (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) absolut Positionieren musst, dann musst du den LayoutManager entfernen.

```
fenster.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
```

Nächstes mal bitte einen Thread öffnen und deine Frage nicht einfach _irgendwo_ dran hängen  :roll:


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2008)

danke das du mir so schnell helfen konntest aber ganz so schleu bin ich nit ;(
könntes du das mit dem layoutmanager bitte genauer erklären unt eventuel unseres verbessern so das das geht. anderes program als beispiel wäre auch super


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2008)

Jo ich habe auch so ein problem könnte mir vielleicht einer Helfen wie ich in einem swing oder awt fenster mehrere Texte oder butten an verschiedenen Positionen darstellen kann
schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2008)

Zeig mal, was du bisher an Code geschrieben hast. Woher sollen wir jetzt wissen, was du genau machen willst. Ein gepostetes Bild kann mehr sagen, als eine "verunglückte" Problembeschreibung.  :wink:


----------



## Gast (16. Mai 2008)

Ich habe fast das selbe programm wie das ganz oben


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, und? Wie soll's aussehen? Was möchtest du erreichen?


----------



## Gast (16. Mai 2008)

wäre schonmal nit schlecht wenn man den schriftzug 2mal untereinander hätte aber eigentlich sind die positionen egal hauptsache sind erstma 2 textfelder


----------



## Guest (16. Mai 2008)

kann man da eigentlich auch bilder anstelle von texten rein setzen :?:


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2008)

Na klar.


----------



## Gast (17. Mai 2008)

und wie geht das dan?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß noch gar nicht, wie du dir das vorstellst, wie soll es aussehen?


----------



## MaJoMiPlü (18. Mai 2008)

ich will erstma nur die position verändern können
speter soll da so ein elfmeterschießen draus werden aber so weit bin ich noch lange nit


----------

